# bee activity



## martin2112 (Jan 21, 2014)

So its been about 45 days since I installed the bees and have always seen them out but the past few days the bees have been more active around their entrance (I have seen a lot of bees at the entrance) is this normal behavior? From Cincinnati, Ohio


----------



## tomkat (Apr 27, 2014)

Yes


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

tomkat said:


> Yes


yup


----------



## BeeMoose (Oct 19, 2013)

I live in SE Ohio and when the days are warmer there is noticeably more activity out front of the hive. Girls are busy bringing in pollen and nectar.


----------



## djei5 (Apr 24, 2011)

martin2112 said:


> So its been about 45 days since I installed the bees and have always seen them out but the past few days the bees have been more active around their entrance (I have seen a lot of bees at the entrance) is this normal behavior? From Cincinnati, Ohio


New foragers making orientation flights, if all is perfect two complete cycles of brood are hatched. If queen is prolific layer, that amounts to a lot of bees.


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

*It takes a family to raise a family, it takes a village to really screw that up... Djei5*

Perfect. G:thumbsup:


----------

